# GMR & GRR - closed on July 4 weekend ??



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Anyone have any insights whether these 2 roads will close to motor vehicles, on July 4 weekend?

I've called the Angeles Nat'l Forest office in Arcadia - no info. 
LA County's road closure website - nothing.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

tom_h said:


> Anyone have any insights whether these 2 roads will close to motor vehicles, on July 4 weekend?
> 
> I've called the Angeles Nat'l Forest office in Arcadia - no info.
> LA County's road closure website - nothing.


You are right. As of today, I haven't seen GMR/GRR road closure posted for the 4th of July weekend. I remembered riding last year with road closure and it was GR8!!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

As of this morning June 20, major sections of GMR, GRR, and even Mt Baldy Rd above Claremont are closed due to extreme temperatures & fire risk
Road Closures Website 
Closures might be temporary for the coming week, but strongly suggests July 4th weekend might also be closed.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

tom_h said:


> As of this morning June 20, major sections of GMR, GRR, and even Mt Baldy Rd above Claremont are closed due to extreme temperatures & fire risk
> Road Closures Website
> Closures might be temporary for the coming week, but strongly suggests July 4th weekend might also be closed.


Looks like the fire risk became a fire reality with mandatory evacuations near Encanto park. Doh!


----------



## squidler4 (Jan 31, 2015)

_I wonder if we can still ride GMR even though it is posted as closed. I was planning on a 4th of July ride up there._


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

This guy's blog,
Glendora Mountain Road - GMR.BIKE 
claims Calif Hwy Patrol is blocking GMR to all traffic except to official firefighters & emergency vehicles.

Might be worth calling CHP and/or LA County Sheriff on Friday, to check road status.


----------



## squidler4 (Jan 31, 2015)

tom_h said:


> This guy's blog,
> Glendora Mountain Road - GMR.BIKE
> claims Calif Hwy Patrol is blocking GMR to all traffic except to official firefighters & emergency vehicles.
> 
> Might be worth calling CHP and/or LA County Sheriff on Friday, to check road status.


Thanks for the link. It looks like the latest blog entry from yesterday says the gate is still closed but the CHP unit is gone and one of the blog readers road GMR yesterday.


----------

